# Mini Abrasive Chop Saw



## dlane (Mar 20, 2016)

Made this for small stock , dowell pins etc. the little vices swivel-slide lock . The die grinder comes out with two shcs , boring the 1.565 hole in the aluminum knocked my nod out on my mill ,yesterday was a bad day things went smoother today.
So I'll be traming and going thru some things on it tomorrow. Seems to work good the arm is held in with a
1/2" shoulder bolt , brass bushing in arm. These green wheels work good Evan on carbide.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Still have a little to do, round off some corners ,b blast.


----------



## dlane (Mar 21, 2016)

Just noticed what the second picture box said, 
they don't make good nut / bolt boxes.
Andre : I think I have more or better I'll look might take a week though . 
I run across them all the time at sales , is there a certain brand to look for?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 21, 2016)

Go to a smoke shop and ask for the empty boxes. They are usually glad to have someone take them. You might even get the wooden ones. Now back to the thread. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## ebgb68 (Mar 21, 2016)

That would work great for cutting bolts. I buy bolts long so they can be cut down but hate the chore cutting them.


----------



## dlane (Mar 21, 2016)

EB , I think it's gona work good for a lot of things , cutting bolts , lathe tools / chip breaker, dowell pins 
Small stock , carbide , tubing , cable , etc !.  I'm gona have to get some more of those thin 3M green wheels . Still gona put a down stop on it and a spring mechanism that lifts it up and a up lock for hand carving things. It would be easy to make if you didn't have the problems I was having that day .
 It will be a good addition to the shop.


----------



## kvt (Mar 21, 2016)

You have given me a new project for my list.    Looks good though.


----------



## dlane (Mar 21, 2016)

I kinda wish I thought it out better for return spring and up lock ,


----------



## kvt (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking at it could you redo your hinge screw,   Make it with an attachment that would allow you to put a spring on it that would push against the base plate and the swing arm for a return Would make it a little bit more stiff to come down and cut, but it is an idea.   And for a lock,  is there enough of the 90 degree up right to allow you to drill and tap so that you could mount a spring loaded retention ball on it.   That way when you bring it up the ball goes into an indent to hold it where you want it.


----------



## dlane (Mar 22, 2016)

KVT thanks, got a spring that'll work I think, gona finish it up soon ,as I got new protects today


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 27, 2016)

I have one of these on my to do list. There was plans for a nice one similar to yours in the news letter of another machinist club. the mini chop saw is great for cutting end mills to grind a new end or cut the double end end mills in half to make two separate end mills. I bought a 3 inch air cut off tool at HF for $10 sometime ago to make one of these, but now I see they got an electric one. I like that idea better. You did a nice job here. Thanks for reminding me I need to build this as soon as the other projects are finished.

Those little vises are neat. Did you make them?


----------



## dlane (Mar 27, 2016)

Mark, the vices are old starrett , Ben looking for somthing to use them on , may I suggest you try the 3M green corps cutoff wheels they are real thin and last a long time. I have sense added a return spring , spark shield . I thought about electric but that would mean clamping onto plastic housing ,
I figured metal is more stable.


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 27, 2016)

dlane said:


> Mark, the vices are old starrett , Ben looking for somthing to use them on , may I suggest you try the 3M green corps cutoff wheels they are real thin and last a long time. I have sense added a return spring , spark shield . I thought about electric but that would mean clamping onto plastic housing ,
> I figured metal is more stable.


You maybe right there. I will look closer at the electric unit for mounting. ( I just don't run my compressor very often.) You get those green wheels at HF?


----------



## dlane (Mar 27, 2016)

Don't think HF caries those, look for 3m green corps I think , I don't have them in front of me.


----------

